# Reprise Hosting Courts China, Adds Alipay for Cheap Dedicated Servers



## BrianHarrison (Oct 24, 2018)

Reprise Hosting ( http://www.reprisehosting.com/ ), a leading provider of cheap dedicated servers, now accepts Alipay -- a leading third-party online payment solution from China. Reprise Hosting is based out of Seattle, WA, USA and in recent years has received increased interest from Chinese consumers.

"For our customers, cost and performance are paramount. The most bang for the buck. What our Chinese customers want is no different," said Brian Harrison from Reprise Hosting. "Obviously, the unique challenge for our Chinese customers, is that they are located so far away. Latency is a challenge. However, we've gone to great efforts to geo-locate our servers as close as possible to mainland China and transit IP traffic over least congested and shortest links possible. As a result, we're one of the most competitive cheap dedicated server providers in the USA for serving China."

Today, close to one fifth of Reprise Hosting clients hail from China. Reprise Hosting has shown an eagerness to cater to their needs. "While there are millions of Chinese users looking abroad for affordable hosting solutions, they have many different options. We want to stand out as a hosting provider that provides better service and a better experience for the Chinese consumer. Alipay is the most popular online payment platform in China and it only makes sense that we accept it," said Jeff Michaels from Reprise Hosting.


In the coming months, Reprise Hosting plans to release a Mandarin version of their website as well as basic technical support in Mandarin.

*About Alipay:*
Alipay is a third-party mobile and online payment platform, established in Hangzhou, China in February 2004 by Alibaba Group and its founder Jack Ma.

*About Reprise Hosting:*
Reprise Hosting ( http://www.reprisehosting.com ) is a hosting provider based out of Seattle, Washington and specializes in cheap dedicated servers and cPanel VPS hosting solutions.


*Media Contact:*
Jeff Michaels
[email protected]
1-877-HOST-839


----------

